

New DVCS with integrated bug tracking and scrum metrics - josephcooney
http://veracity-scm.com/

======
a-priori
I don't get why any of this can't be layered on top of an existing DVCS.

~~~
stonemetal
They are a VCS company, why would they out source their core competency?
Second that kind of seems to be their MO, knock off an existing system, only
do it better(their primary product is a visual source safe done right.) From
what I have read, it seems like it will be away for Corporations to move to
this fancy new DVCS thing while still maintaining a modicum of control and
centralization(it supports file locks.)

~~~
smhinsey
I still can't quite wrap my head around what it means for a DVCS to have
exclusive locks. It seems like either the locks aren't exclusive or the system
isn't distributed.

Edit: this kind of covers it: [http://veracity-scm.com/qa/questions/102/why-
would-you-desig...](http://veracity-scm.com/qa/questions/102/why-would-you-
design-a-dvcs-in-2011-that-supports-file-locks-dvcs-are-meant-to-make-it-
needless-to-worry-about-that)

I guess upstream is somehow aware of all downstream repos and can communicate
with them outside of push-type operations?

~~~
stonemetal
My guess(since there is a dearth of documentation at this point) is that it is
token based. When you say a file requires locking it records that the file
needs to be locked and that you currently own the lock. Then as you push,
knowledge of the fact that this file needs a lock is spread.

The only other option I really see working is having a designated lock node,
so you are centralized only when you need to do locking.

------
parfe
How does file locking work in a DVCS?

edit: I tried reading the code in sg.c and sg_vc_locks.c and I don't
understand what the purpose is. Basically It just breaks someone else's push
if you have a lock?

edit2: Why can't I clone the veracity repo? Odd that a version control system
doesn't seem to be self hosted. Unless I'm overlooking something of course.
Nevermind: <http://public.veracity-scm.com/repos/veracity>

------
swah
If it used Git underneath I'd willing to try, otherwise it would be
procrastination right now.

------
io
Hey guys. I'm the dev manager for Veracity. I thought I could answer a couple
of questions.

On the problem it solves: stonemetal has it about right. Veracity wants to be
a way for companies to take advantage of DVCS without giving up many things
they need. The Apache license and file locks are a couple examples that exist
today. We have plans for more. We're not trying to out-git git.

On documentation: yeah, it's awfully sparse right now. We're working on it. We
didn't think the Q&A site would solve the problem, but we do hope it
ameliorates it somewhat in the mean time. :)

~~~
parfe
How do you handle file locks? If A locks main.c and B pushes seven commits
from his local repo with the oldest modifying main.c what is the end result?

------
Woodie
This is from the SourceGear guys, Eric Sink's company. If you dont know what
the do check out sourcegear, they make some great stuff for developers in the
.Net stack.

------
jjm
This site is missing a LOT of info no? I'd like a little bit more info before
I download a file... Must i download just to read docs? Are there even docs
bundled?

~~~
brown9-2
Quite amazing that there isn't even a "Documentation" link on the site. I
wonder if they think that having an embedded Q&A/Stackoverflow component to
the site takes care of this.

------
pagekalisedown
Is it too much to ask for at least one dvcs to implement true sparse
checkouts? It's the only reason I'm stuck with svn right now. :(

~~~
Estragon
What's the use case for this?

~~~
skrebbel
Quicker checkouts, less data on drive?

~~~
rimantas
The whole history in git can be (and usually is) than a working copy in SVN.
Don't get me started on the speed.

~~~
skrebbel
The actual checking out goes faster with SVN, nevertheless, because it's so
much less data (assuming a decent amount of history). I'm not stating a
preference, just facts.

------
jayniz
most of the grey git boxes on that comparison chart could be filled with a
"github"

~~~
durin42
...or google code, bitbucket, or launchpad. I think you're missing the point:
veracity has all of these features built in.

I'm not sure baking all of tyyese features in to the VCS is going to be a
winner long term, but they've got some interesting ideas.

